# My Favorite Music



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I think that Midnight Syndicate is a wonderful group.

The only thing I found is that "the songs don't last long enough"

The songs are good for someone who wants "ever changing" music.

I like some good sounds that last a while.

What do you guys think?

Don't get me wrong, they are a great group and some of the soundtracks are incredible, I just want duration.

Screamhaunt


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

When I went to Transworld this year my boyfriend picked up a midnight syndicate CD, the soundtracks are short and although the songs are really neat I just couldn't see how they'd be applicable inside our haunt.. I enjoyed listening to the tracks, but after the first time we heard the CD we didn't pick it up again. [V]


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I enjoy Midnight Syn, also. I have two of their CDs, but I too agree with it not really being the type of music that would fit for my haunt. I mostly play them as mood music for when I'm working on projects.

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

Midnight Syndicate is some good stuff. I've got Gates Of Delirium, Born Of The Night, and Realm of Shadows as part of my vast collection of soundtracks and sound effects. 
Another good soundtrack in my opinion is House on Haunted Hill. The more recent one. That's one of my favorite movies. Then the soundtrack for Freddy vs. Jason is good too! I'd definitely LOVE to get my hands on some carnival/circus music! Eerie organ music would be nice as well.



"There's a new taste for blood being born, and when it's released ALL Hell will break loose!"


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

There's something about playing heavy metal in a maze that gets me going, gets that adrenaline pumping! We also built a maze with Michael Myers music, it's a big hit!


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Try using something from Raison D'Etre! While they are not the easiest band to find their pieces run 20 minutes plus or another great band is Lustmord.

It is mostly low key noise but it is very moody and works in a pit of hell scene or if you just want to creep people out both of these groups work well. Lustmord is more for the hell bit but the Raison D'Etre is more eerie atmospheric music with human synthesized voices in the background. Pretty wild stuff and well worth checking out. If you go to the Cold Meat Industry record label website you will find samples of the band. I have included the link here see if this would work, these are only excerpts of some of their longer tracks: http://www.coldmeat.se/home.html 

You may have to locate the band Raison D'Etre and then it will take you to a full page of sample downloads. They are dark and moody and a lot of fun. Spooky minimal music that can certainly scare the TOT's depending on your scene, even in professional haunts it works great to play outside while people are waiting. Usually I mix in other Halloween sounds into this as well which really helps to freak people out.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

After touring the Eastern State PEntitentary I thought of a GREAT sound track to use for a dark maze in an attraction. Problem is I can not find it. 

When the inmates are in the cell they would be very quiet because of the accoustics. Everything echoed. With that being said I would love to be in the cell with a recorder while talking to myself about things I have done (at least on a scary level). Almost as if plotting something else. 

Now when this is played in the maze I think the people would be a little on the wierded out side of things. 

What do you think?

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

I think that's a great idea Frightmaster. Especially since when something sounds like it is echoing, it is harder to tell where it is coming from.

BlackRose


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

That is why it appeals to me so much. IT would tryely disorient a person as the make thier way through the dark maze. It will also allow them to forget about anything they were warned about in the house after the maze. I think it just sets them into a state of mind we could do wonders with.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*You can check out my Halloween Home page. I have hundreds of Halloween Sounds, music and midis. Maybe something would strike your fancy for a haunt. I love Midnight Syndicate as well, but not sure about them being right for a huant either.*

<center></center>


----------

